# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] Lg flatron 1717s

## foluke15

Καλημέρα,πρωτό μου θέμα χρειάζομαι την βοήθεια σας .Η συγκεκριμένη οθόνη μου έβγαζε το εξής πρόβλημα ενώ μέχρι το σήμα "φόρτωσης" των windows 
εδειχνε κανονικά όταν έμπαινε στην επιφάνεια εργασία ή στο bios έβγαζε μάυρη οθόνη .Την έλυσα και βρήκα έναν φουσκωμένο πυκνωτή τον οποίο και αντικατέστησα και όταν την έθεσα σε λειτουργεία πήρα αυτό το αποτέλεσμα .Τι μπορώ να κάνω;
IMG_20170726_201735[1].jpg
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Papas00zas

Τη χτύπησες πουθενά μήπως; 
Αν ο πυκνωτής που άλλαξες ήταν στο τροφοδοτικό ίσως έπρεπε να τους αλλάξεις όλους εκεί,πλην του μεγάλου με τα 400 βολτ

----------


## foluke15

ισως την χτυπησα προσπαθωντας να βγαλω το πλαίσιο(την πιεσα εκει γτ με πεδεψε) ,ναι ο πυκνωτης ηταν απο το τροφοδοτικο αλλα αλλαξα μονο τον εναν .Τι μπορω να κανω τωρα ?

----------


## johnkou

Εσπασες την οθονη δεν κανεις τιποτα,παει για ανακυκλωση και συ για αλλη.

----------

ezizu (28-07-17), JOUN (29-07-17)

----------

